# 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2004)

Schon viele haben sicher in den verschiedensten Threads von den guten Angelmöglichkeiten in der Elbe bei Hamburg gelesen, speziell auf Zander. 

Und Jörg Strehlow ist ein Angler aus Hamburg, den die meisten schon kennen –und er bietet Kurse an, um das Zanderangeln wirklich zu einem Erlebnis zu machen. Auch Zebco braucht man sicher nicht gross vorzustellen.

Jörg bietet interessierten Anglern an, einen Tag mit ihm angeln zu gehen, von Zebco gibts dazu eine Box mit passendem Zubehör. Verschiedenes Gerät kann dabei auch verglichen werden. 

Denn Jörg stellt für die Boardies einen kompletten Angeltag Guiding zur Verfügung, wie auf seiner Seite beschrieben.
Jörgs Seite 

Um das alles nicht ganz so einfach zu machen, müsst Ihr aber auch noch ein paar Fragen beantworten. Den Artikel mit den Fragen gibts im Magazin:
Und zwar hier: 

Und nachdem hier schon diverse Threads zum Thema "Zanderkant" im Forum für Betrieb sorgen, nannten wir das Ganze auch das  1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival.

Viel Spass beim mitmachen (und gewinnen). Und selbstverständlich erwarten wir von den Gewinnern einen Bericht fürs Magazin :q  #v  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2004)

*Die Gewinner*

Folgende Angler haben das Zubehörpaket von Zebco (spezieller Dank nochmal an Frerk Petersen von Zebco) und das Wochenende zum Angeln mit Jörg Strehlow in Hamburg gewonnen:

Andreas Backmeier, Rosengarten
Richard Bungarten, Norderstedt
Enrico Berger, Winsen/Luhe
Stefan Greif, Norderstedt
Thorsten Kuster, Dortmund
Kay Schmidt-Grothgar, Hamburg
Stephan Schmidl, Hamburg
Thoralf Stein, Berlin

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und viel Spas in Hamburg.
Und natürlich das Berichte schreiben danach nicht vergessen!


----------



## Stefan6 (11. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Ich bedank mich beim Anglerboard und den Sponsoren die dieses Gewinn ermöglicht haben.#h 




   DANKE


----------



## MichaHH (11. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

moin,


Na dann sag ich doch mal einfach Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Gewinnern!!!!!


----------



## thorabo (13. August 2004)

*murphys law*

moin zusammen,
da komme ich am dienstag von meiner ersten examensklausur und was liegt da im briefkasten? richtig, ich habe gewonnen  #v ! die freude war groß, nur auch leider kurz, denn ich schreibe ein paar tage nach dem 18.8. noch eine wichtige klausur und damit fällt der hamburg trip für mich flach  :c 

den termin habe ich erst bekommen, nachdem ich am preisausschreiben teilgenommen habe... was für ein sch*****. ich wollte das immer schon mal machen!!!

ich habe schon beim "der-angler" team angerufen und bescheid gegeben (direkt am dienstag). vielleicht lässt sich da ja was "regeln"?! würde mich auf jeden fall freuen, denn ich habe so was von bock auf die aktion!!!
was wird denn aus dem zebco paket?

viel spass, allen die es zeitlich schaffen und viel petri!!!

gruß
thorsten


----------



## Alf Stone (16. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Hab auch gewonnen und mich mächtig gefreut, allerdings hatte ich grad ne Woche Urlaub und der Termin auf den Mittwoch ist leider etwas ungünstig und da auch noch der Krankennotstand bei uns eingetreten ist, bekomme ich leider nicht schon wieder frei.
Also was machen? Ich möchte natürlich meinen Gewinn wahrnehmen, vielleicht läßt sich ja da was an einem Wochenende regeln. Aber ich muß heut erst mal anrufen und nachfragen...

Petri Alf


----------



## powermike1977 (17. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

herzlichen glueckwunsch an all!!!
beim naechsten spiel muesst ihr mich aber mal abgucken lassen 
@ alf, wenn alle stricke reissen nehme ich gerne deinen gewinn fuer dich wahr...wann und wo muss ich sein? 
mike


----------



## Alf Stone (17. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Naja die Stricke sind schon gerissen. 
Der Termin ist echt ein wenig unglücklich gewählt, denn wenn man zu den Glücklichen in Deutschland zählt und Arbeit hat dann, kann man nich so ohne weiteres mal für einen Tag mitten in der Woche nach Hamburg jetten, zumal ich gerade letzte Woche meinen Urlaub hatte.
Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung, das sich da eine Lösung finden lässt, denn gewonnen ist gewonnen und irgendwie muß da doch was gehen, wenn ich schon mal was gewinne.
Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort von Jörg Strehlow auf meinen Psalm den ich auf seinem AB hinterlassen habe...  
Wahrscheinlich ist er noch auf Zanderpirsch!

Thomas9904 sprach auch von einem Wochenende, mhhm...

Petri Alf


----------



## thorabo (17. August 2004)

*hoffentlich klappt's*

moin zusammen,

ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das der termin schon im gewinnspiel genannt war, nämlich eben der 18.8.. bis mitte juli hat das bei mir ja auch noch gepasst...  #q 
jörg strehlow hat mir heute auf den ab gesprochen und gesagt, das alle anderen gewinner zeit hätten und teilnehmen würden. (?)
ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das er sich was für uns "termingeplagten" einfallen lassen wird! 
das mit der "zanderpirsch" kann ich mir auch vorstellen, vielleicht wird heute ja schonmal mit gufis angefüttert.   

gruß
th.


----------



## Alf Stone (17. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Mhm, den Termin hab ich so gar nicht wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe wirklich das sich da was finden läßt. Was hat er dir denn vorgeschlagen?

Petri Alf


----------



## thorabo (17. August 2004)

*vorschlag*

vorgeschlagen hat er noch nichts konkretes, aber ich denke er kommt ganz sicher auf uns zu. 
würde mich ja auch wirklich mal interessieren, ob alle gewinner so kurzfristig mitten in der woche frei haben?!


----------



## Alf Stone (17. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Tja, scheint wohl so zu sein, daß alle Zeit haben. Eigentlich erstaunlich, aber auch schön für die anderen wenn sie es einrichten können. Ich würde ja auch aber meine Chefin würde mich wohl in der Luft zerreissen :e 
Was beinhaltet eigentlich das Zebco-Zubehörpaket?
Ging aus dem Schreiben von Jörg glaub ich irgendwie nicht hervor. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt recht entsinne, hier auf Arbeit, dann stand da was von hochwertigem Leihgerät usw.
Kann ich das behalten oder steht es nur für den Angeltag zur Verfügung?

Petri Alf


----------



## thorabo (17. August 2004)

*link*

hier kannst du nochmal nachlesen was du gewonnen hast   :LINK 
das leihgerät, so sagt es ja auch der name, wird zurückgegeben     

ich wünsche natürlich auch den glücklichen, die zeit haben, ganz viel spaß am wasser und auch jede menge fisch!!! ...grüßt schon mal die elbe von uns, sie wird uns hoffentlich noch kennen lernen...  #:

macht mal ordentlich fotos von dem event!


----------



## Stefan6 (17. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Werde an Euch denken und schöne Fotos machen.Hoffe es findet sich ne Lösung für Euch,um an der Elbe Zander zufangen.#h


----------



## Stefan6 (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Erst mal nen Dank an die,die dieses Gewinnspiel ermöglicht haben.#h Getroffen haben wir uns direkt an der Elbe.Bei einem Kaffee wurde der Ablauf des Tages besprochen und es gab die Kunstködergeschenke.Dann fuhren wir zu dem Angelplatz wo wir die Zanderausrüstung von Jörg bekamen.Zuerst bekamen wir eine Einweisung(Knoten,Gummifischmontage,u.s.w).Es wurde uns dann die Angeltechnik gezeigt und es konnte los gehen.#a Die ersten Zander wurden gefangen,Jörg und Michi standen uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.#6 Wir hatten viel Spaß und in kleinen Pausen beim Essen wurde gefachsimpelt.Es war ein langer Tag aber wir haben viel dazu gelernt.Ich selber konnte meine 2 ersten Zander des Lebens verhaften,hab vorher noch nie einen Zander gefangen.:q Es wurden 24 Zander bis 78cm gefangen:m Dabei waren:Andreas,Stephan,Enrico,Richard,Kay,Stefan,Michi(Guide),Jörg Strehlow#h So und nun Bilder:


----------



## Stefan6 (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Noch mehr Bilder#h


----------



## thorabo (19. August 2004)

*feiner bericht*

hi "stefan6",

schöner kurzbericht und tolle fotos. sieht ja so aus, als wenn ihr einen erfolgreichen und kurzweiligen tag erlebt habt! klasse!!!  #6 
...danke das du uns beiden, die wir nicht kommen konnten, so auch teilhaben lässt. 

gruß
th.


----------



## Hiddi (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Klasse Stefan6 und ein dickes PETRI #r #6 

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Stefan6 (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Noch welche:q 
Mit dem Datum auf den Bildern ist leider was schief gegangen.:c


----------



## theactor (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Dickes Petri nochmal, Stefan! 

Seufz - wenn ich das so sehe verfluche ich meinen Schreibtisch 


#h


----------



## Stefan6 (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

@theringaugenactor  

Danke,hoffe Du bist auch mal wieder dabei,SChuppenaale und Zander jagen#h


----------



## Locke (19. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Moin Moin,

saubere Leistung, Jungs! #6
Was macht eigentlich der AndreasB auf den Foto´s???? tz tz tz tz  unglaublich  



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Seufz - wenn ich das so sehe verfluche ich meinen Schreibtisch


Nun ja, an Deiner Stelle, würde ich etwas anderes verfluchen, so wie Du aussiehst!!  

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (20. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

HI,



> Danke,hoffe Du bist auch mal wieder dabei,SChuppenaale und Zander jagen



Das hoffe ich auch..wenn die Termine nicht immer am WE liegen würden ...  #q 

Irgendwann klappts!

#h


----------



## JosiHH (20. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Man Stefan,

Glückwunsch!!! #g 
Da hat dich das Zanderfieber bestimmt jetzt voll erwischt. Werde morgen mal an einem Guiding-Kurs teilnehmen und entsprechende Bilder (Ich hoffe, es gibt welche) reinstellen. :q 

Josi


----------



## Stefan6 (20. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

Und hier noch als Nachschlag vom Mittwoch,der größte 77cm


----------



## powermike1977 (21. August 2004)

*AW: 1. Hamburger Zanderkantfestival - Gewinnen und Angeln*

moin!
das sieht ja echt zum beneiden aus!!! super foto's!
mike


----------

